# Background check industry another fraud perpetrated on us



## Preservation Dude (Sep 11, 2015)

*Background-check industry under scrutiny as profits soar*.
Founder and Chief Executive Billy Greenblatt predicts Sterling will top $1 billion in revenue in five to seven years by doing more of what it does and by expanding to serve nonprofits as well.








"We keep the workplace safe," he said from his 24th-floor corner office in the financial district with its sweeping views of New York Harbor. "Businesses can't function without the services we provide."
http://www.crainsnewyork.com/articl...check-industry-under-scrutiny-as-profits-soar
https://irecord.aspengrove.net/VendorPortal/Pricing.aspx

Billy Greenblatt hires Phillipino slaves for $3.50/day to do ALL the work on your background check. http://www.sterlingbackcheck.com/
He uses a similar punishment system on them and their wages are reduced to $1.50/day if their turn around times are too slow.

No wonder profits are soaring. Soaring for him and his scumbag Hampton buddies. Meanwhile you are haggling over $20 grass cuts.
Yet another scam perpetrated on the sheeple.

Do you see the big picture here? There is a network of scumbags -->NAMFS members<-- who despise the workingman, ie you, and actually seriously despise you, and don't give a sh*t about your labor or your family or if you die in abject poverty. In fact they laugh themselves silly over the insane amount of liability you have taken on just to be a willing slave in their Ponzi scheme. They are gaming you, just to see how much insane abuse you will take. And when they know you are completely broken and will take anything, they backcharge you into oblivion, completely crushing you into destitution. And they laugh and keep score on how many families they have ruined, like hardcore gamers transfixed to their Xbox death game machine, killing targets all day and night.
And if you continue to allow these Luciferians, like Greenblatt, to control you, you will eventually be begging to do $5 grass cuts along with your broken Phillipino buddies.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Preservation Dude said:


> *Background-check industry under scrutiny as profits soar*.
> Founder and Chief Executive Billy Greenblatt predicts Sterling will top $1 billion in revenue in five to seven years by doing more of what it does and by expanding to serve nonprofits as well.
> 
> 
> ...


Your posts have an odd familiarity. Hmmm...?


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Craiglist Hack,
Funny, for the past few days I have been thinking the same thing.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> Craiglist Hack,
> Funny, for the past few days I have been thinking the same thing.



I hope he's at least using a proxy so the IP address isn't a dead giveaway. I enjoy a good hunt. :glasses:


----------



## Preservation Dude (Sep 11, 2015)

Hunt? Are you threatening me? Hunt away. I usually route through podunk towns in New York State or Canada or wherever. Besides which, if you are who I think you are, you owe me bigtime for those grasscuts you stiffed me on. $48 might not be alot of money to you and your buddies on the Jersey shore but to me its alot. I did those 3 grasscuts and I have pictures to prove it. My ole lady's a good photographer. MAybe I should call Shetguard and tell em that you hire illegal aliens. Those grasscuts were perfect and I even had to find a place to dump all those clippings. I almost got arrested dumping that *** in the dumpster YOU TOLD ME I COULD DUMP IT IN.
I will get me my money, you mofo.


----------



## Newbie (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

ummmmmmmm

:vs_worry:


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

PPPrincessNOT said:


> ummmmmmmm
> 
> :vs_worry:[/
> 
> My gut says they are both sittin down in Podunk having and adult beverage or two laughing their a$$es off!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I have no clue what he's talking about and you all know I have never worked for Safeguard and never will. 

I do have Popcorn and this thread MIGHT just get entertaining.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

$48 for three yards and you leave him with a rake? CL, you should be ashamed...


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

That's $16 for each yard, no wonder he's pissed.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> $48 for three yards and you leave him with a rake? CL, you should be ashamed...


We need guys in the Cape Girardeau area but we can only pay $7.00 a recut. In Paducah we only pay 5 because it's metro. :biggrin:


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We need guys in the Cape Girardeau area but we can only pay $7.00 a recut. In Paducah we only pay 5 because it's metro. :biggrin:



Sign me up, I have 4 crews ready all using top of the line equipment. Brand new dump trucks, 20ft enclosed trailers with 4 commercial machines in each, 5 backpack blowers, 7 weed wackers, 4 hedge trimmers, a pole hedge trimmer and pole chain saw, and 3 chainsaws ranging from 16-28" bars. Oh and each truck has access to a 20ft 14k dump trailer with 6ft walls. Not to mention each truck has a crew of a minimum of 3 guys.


----------



## Preservation Dude (Sep 11, 2015)

Yeah. whatever. and whoever stole my lawnmower today, seriously, you freakin suck. An if i see you on that Shetguard crew, i'm brinngin it!!!


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

heres my lawn mower.... does 50mph


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Ok, that wheelchair made me LOL. And really LOL- not a fake LOL that you really didn't LOL.

lol...


----------

